# Swollen Belly



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

she is packing a littler more weight then usual.

Its looked the same for over a week.

eating there normal diet of Whitefish meat, and the odd Salmon steak.

I haven't seen her eat in the past week either.

I'm thinking she is having trouble passing somthing.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Looks like a belly full of eggs. You can try feeding a green pea that will act as a laxative. Dip it in meat blood to entice it to eat it. If that don't fix it check to see if scales are raised in the area where the swelling is. If you see scales raised may be a case of dropsy. Do you have plastic plants that may have been eaten ???


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

I have seen her with eggs many times but she has never looked like this.
She also swims different, her head is always pointed up, belly first.

her scales don't seem lifted, but she has stretch marks, look like white vertical lines on the belly.

no plastic plants.

will pick-up peas tomorrow.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Canso said:


> I have seen her with eggs many times but she has never looked like this.
> She also swims different, her head is always pointed up, belly first.
> 
> her scales don't seem lifted, but she has stretch marks, look like white vertical lines on the belly.
> ...


i dont like the sounds of this man, get that pea in her quick, hopefully its just a HUGE batch of eggs and nothing permanently serious...keep us posted


----------



## SvTpLYa (Sep 11, 2006)

thats crazy man wish i could help ya


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Any updates.. If you notice no improvement soon it may be too late but it can't hurt. In a large gulp type cup you will want to predissolve a teaspoon of salt for every gallon of water in tank and empty into tank. Do this for 3 days giving you a salinity level of 0.3%. This will lessen the amount of water that enters the fish and give some relief to the kidneys if it is dropsy. Raise temp slowly to mid 80's. Add aeration since temps that high will diminish oxygen. Treat with minocycline (maracyn 2) or (kanamycin). As long as he/she is eating there is hope. Once they stop eating it usually turns for the worse. For some reason I still think its eggs in this case but the ultimate decision is up to you.

Good luck


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I hate to even say this but hopefully its not a big tapeworm in there. If its eggs wouldn't some big water changes possibly get her to lay them?

I would keep a very close eye, so if it dies you can get it out before the other ones eat it. If its a tapeworm you really dont want the healthy guys eating him. If it does die, I would open it up too, so mabey you can find out what happened.


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

I've been trying the blood soaked peas, nobody seems intrested. I will try more tonight.

I will also pick up the maracyn 2 since i should have it on hand any ways.

If it were eggs she should have layed them already.

Could she have a bach of eggs go bad inside her, causing her to bloat?


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

she still looks the same.

I'm 2 days into treatment
with maracyn 2

I will finnish the 5 day teatment.

but should i do another back to back? or wait?

I treated the entire tank. $$$$

secound time she will have to go to my 30 gal. convict tank.


----------

